# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  ну прочитайте что ли

## Фрея

Это было, а может и не было год назад. На улицах небликой столицы шел неприрывный дождь. Сквозь темные необъятные тучи пробился маленький лучик, а по нему спустилась девушка с серебряными волосами, со светло-серыми глазами и с большими белыми крыльями за спиной. Она села на край крыши одного небоскреба, свесив свои босые ноги вниз, наблюдая как из колодца вылезает черноволосый парень с небольшими рожками на голове. Он посмотрел наверх и сразу же оказался на той же крыше с ней. Посмотрев в ее черные глаза, девушка рассмеялась и расправила крылья.
-Что смеешься?-спросил паренек.
-Над тобой. Черт, а так высоко рабрался. Не уж то на мир посмотреть?
-Нет, на ангела поглядеть-в его словах была ухмылка-Интересно, вы там пономерам или есть имена?
-На небесах каждому дано свое имя.
-А какое же дано тебе?
- я Мелло, назвали в честь богини.
-А я вот тринадцатый, тринадцатого умер, видимо, не повезло. А при жизни Данилой просто был.
-Давно ты так? За что тебя?
-Давно. За что, не помню, грех, наверно, большой был.
-А меня именно с этой крыши и скинули, только вот это в памяти осталось. Резкая боль, а после крылья за спиной.
Её глаза вдруг стали еще светлей, и устремили свой взгляд вниз, как будто ожидая что-то увидеть. Шел дождь, но ни одна капля не попала на нее.
-Ты плачешь?-спросил вдруг тринадцатый.
-Ангелы не могуть плакать...
-А если бы могла, то плакала?
-Наверно...
-Не стоит. Забудь. Быть чертом проще, не задумываешься так сильно о земных чувствах, не любишь, не жалеешь о потерянном.
-А кому от этого проще?
-Всем.
Они на минутку замолкли.
-А ты красивая. Вот только слишком от меня высоко, да и с нимбом над головой, тебя не достать.
-Я вся как на ладони и сижу рядом с тобой. Но только зачем я тебе?
-Может помолиться.
-Не спиши, пришел из ада ты и меня стремишься обольстить.
-Я не имею таких корыстных целей. Но как ангела можно не любить?
-Любить ты не в силах. Не сможешь ты этого постичь.
-Не верь речам моим без смысла,
Не верь тому, что говорю
В душе моей не все так чисто
Но все же может я люблю.
Она, было, улыбнулась, но тут же скрыла свою улыбку. Промолчав, будто с трудом выдавила слова.
-Мне кажется, что я тебя знаю. У тебя такой знакомый голос! Может мы встречались при жизни?
-Нет, не может такого быть. Наверно, ты паинькой была, раз ангелом стала, а я наоборот. Мы вращались в разных кругах. А жаль.
-Ты не прав все же я тебя знаю. Только не помню откуда...
-Вспомнишь-позови. Я пошел.
Он развернулся, и уходя, изчез.
Мелло тоже улетела, но все же пыталась вспомнить этот голос и глаза-безуспешно. Смерть стерла ее память, оставив только некоторые части. 
На следующий день на том небоскребе тринадцатый сидел смотрел в небо. Его черные глаза были пустыми, и казалось, что они погружены в бездну. "Если бы ты знала, что, попадая в ад, ты не забываешь своих грехов. Если бы ты знала, что я совершил самый ужасный из них. Если бы ты знала, что я решил покончить жизнь самоубийством. Если бы ты знала, что мою любимую девушку столкнула с крыши одна из ее подруг. Если бы ты знала, что моя любимая девушка-это ты. Я лишил себя жизни, так как не мог без тебя жить. Но существую в муках за свой решитльный поступок. Если бы ты знала, как сильно я тебя люблю."

----------


## Кирилллл

смени заголовок, ведь неплохо написано. 
а так ты самолюбие форумчан задела. 
если говорить о том что ты написала, то вышло искрене, рассказ вызывает эммоции.
очень понравилась мысль, про  то что те кто попадают в ад они всё помнят а те кто в рай нет.

----------


## Призрак

печально, но красиво, спасибо

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Наивно, но мне понравилось...молодец)))

----------

